

Congress: "Does the NSA intercept Americans' cellphone conversations?" NSA: "No" - ozanonline
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=QNsePZj_Yks#t=745s

======
ozanonline
Follow that by:

"U.S. Is Secretly Collecting Records of Verizon Calls", NY Times

[http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/06/us/us-secretly-
collecting-...](http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/06/us/us-secretly-collecting-
logs-of-business-calls.html?_r=0)

